# Canon lens? Budget. Need help!



## nsteezyy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys, i need a new lens thats around 200 dollars. 
I broke my 18-55mm so thats my budget, would take all suggestions as long as the lens is good.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 27, 2012)

"Good" is subjective. And IMO you won't find a "good" lens in the 200 dollar range, other than the 50mm f/1.8. But I am not super familiar with Nikon. 

You may just want to get another 18-55 if your budget is that limited. Or save for something better.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> "Good" is subjective. And IMO you won't find a "good" lens in the 200 dollar range, other than the 50mm f/1.8. But I am not super familiar with Nikon.
> 
> You may just want to get another 18-55 if your budget is that limited. Or save for something better.



He said canon though. I wouldn't know of any canon lenses in that price range. 

Op
If you were happy with your 18-55, snag another one. Cheapest bet.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, I saw NIKON D90 in his sig and figured it was for a Nikon. Should have referred to the thread title. 

As far as Canon lenses go, the 18-55 is your safest bet. Maybe even the 18-135mm might be one to look at if you can find it in that price range (I don't keep up to date on EF-s lenses though).


----------



## nsteezyy (Mar 28, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


o hey tyler said:


> Oh, I saw NIKON D90 in his sig and figured it was for a Nikon. Should have referred to the thread title.
> 
> As far as Canon lenses go, the 18-55 is your safest bet. Maybe even the 18-135mm might be one to look at if you can find it in that price range (I don't keep up to date on EF-s lenses though).



Yeah I saw those. But I was thinking of a 50mm or even a sigma.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 28, 2012)

I would get the 50mm 1.8. Best lens you will get in that price range. Very good lens for the price. It is plastic and cheap feeling and the af is loud but sharp images when not used wide open.


----------



## subscuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Scuba said:


> I would get the 50mm 1.8. Best lens you will get in that price range. Very good lens for the price. It is plastic and cheap feeling and the af is loud but sharp images when not used wide open.



From a value perspective, that's the obvious choice, but if the OP is looking for a zoom rather than fixed fl, I have to go with the others who've suggested another 18-55IS. They're dirt cheap on sleaze bay.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 28, 2012)

subscuck said:


> Scuba said:
> 
> 
> > I would get the 50mm 1.8. Best lens you will get in that price range. Very good lens for the price. It is plastic and cheap feeling and the af is loud but sharp images when not used wide open.
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 28, 2012)

With a $200 budget I would buy another 18-55, a nifty-fifty and lunch.


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 28, 2012)

If most of your shots are portraits and not landscape, then go with 50mm f1.8.  If you can find mk1 it's a better build than the current mk2.


----------



## nsteezyy (Mar 28, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> With a $200 budget I would buy another 18-55, a nifty-fifty and lunch.


 


Scuba said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Scuba said:
> ...


 


subscuck said:


> Scuba said:
> 
> 
> > I would get the 50mm 1.8. Best lens you will get in that price range. Very good lens for the price. It is plastic and cheap feeling and the af is loud but sharp images when not used wide open.
> ...


 


Scuba said:


> I would get the 50mm 1.8. Best lens you will get in that price range. Very good lens for the price. It is plastic and cheap feeling and the af is loud but sharp images when not used wide open.


 


hukim0531 said:


> If most of your shots are portraits and not landscape, then go with 50mm f1.8.  If you can find mk1 it's a better build than the current mk2.



Well I was thinking of another 18-55 but I didnt wanna get it because whats the point? I already have one that I can prolly fix for about 20 bucks.
I usually shoot car photography not sure if that helped.
Was thinking of getting a 50mm.
Are there any good lenses around 300? Any suggestions?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Around 300? 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nifty fifty, another 18/55, yn565, radio trigger set up. 300 well spent lol


----------



## Scuba (Mar 29, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Around 300? 50mm f/1.4.



+1


----------



## idratherplaytennis (Apr 19, 2012)

1.4 for 300???!!!!    

I don't know which sites you're looking at (unless it's a used one) but from the reputable places I've only seen the 1.4 at pretty much a minimum of 400. Seeing you have a T2i, and that being a cropped body, I can speak from experience having learned the last several years on a 20D cropped body with a 12-24, 50, and 70-300, that for car shots... it depends on the environment you're around. If you want close-ups of parts, like the wheel or the grill or whatever, sure, the cheap 50 1.8 (or the 1.4 for that matter which I now own since my 1.8 took two drops before breaking..) will take razor sharp shots. On the other hand, if you want the full car?? Unless you're shooting mini coops, I would go for something tighter, as the others have said, either repair or replace the zoom- otherwise, you will be standing way far back with a cropped body to take shots and people may not even realize you're shooting the car (assuming you might be at an auto show or something). That was my biggest gripe about the 50 before I upgraded to my new 5D MIII  Now I love the 50. 

Anyways, as the rest have said, for a 200 dollar range, fix the old zoom and get a 1.8 50 and lunch, or replace the zoom. The only other thing I would suggest is to look at some other off brand (tokina, tamron, sigma) zooms or primes and they may have something close to what could work. I don't know because with the exception of the 12-24 Tokina I had, everything of mine was Canon. Good luck


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 20, 2012)

idratherplaytennis said:


> 1.4 for 300???!!!!
> 
> I don't know which sites you're looking at (unless it's a used one) but from the reputable places I've only seen the 1.4 at pretty much a minimum of 400. Seeing you have a T2i, and that being a cropped body, I can speak from experience having learned the last several years on a 20D cropped body with a 12-24, 50, and 70-300, that for car shots... it depends on the environment you're around. If you want close-ups of parts, like the wheel or the grill or whatever, sure, the cheap 50 1.8 (or the 1.4 for that matter which I now own since my 1.8 took two drops before breaking..) will take razor sharp shots. On the other hand, if you want the full car?? Unless you're shooting mini coops, I would go for something tighter, as the others have said, either repair or replace the zoom- otherwise, you will be standing way far back with a cropped body to take shots and people may not even realize you're shooting the car (assuming you might be at an auto show or something). That was my biggest gripe about the 50 before I upgraded to my new 5D MIII  Now I love the 50.
> 
> Anyways, as the rest have said, for a 200 dollar range, fix the old zoom and get a 1.8 50 and lunch, or replace the zoom. The only other thing I would suggest is to look at some other off brand (tokina, tamron, sigma) zooms or primes and they may have something close to what could work. I don't know because with the exception of the 12-24 Tokina I had, everything of mine was Canon. Good luck



"Around $300" could mean plus or minus. 

And yes, I advocate buying used or refurbished lenses. 

It doesn't take a whole lot of room to shoot a car outdoors on a crop body with a 50mm. I haven't shot on a crop body in a while, but I know it can be done without a whole lot of space.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 20, 2012)

The 18-55 IS is a darned good lens as photozone say! Check this out... Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS - Retest @ 15MP / Review - Analysis


----------

